# WKORV Deluxe OF Studio worth the SO's?



## LobsterHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

Will be going to WKORVN and curious if it is worth the extra SO to try and get the OF Deluxe studio in the south property for my 85 y/o mom who will be travelling with us for the 1st (and probably only) time to Maui? 

I've seen the view pictures from the OF units at WKORV (center & 1br deluxe) but can't seem to find many of what the actual view is from the deluxe studio lanai.  Is the view comparable to some of the OF view units in the North property (which should almost be considered more OV then OF)?  

I did see one pic that David posted in the "view from balcony" thread & thought that looked like it would be worth the extra SO's to know you get that kind of view if that is typical.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2016)

The OF views vary widely in the north phase, because the buildings are at an angle.  

But it's still going to be a better view than a floating view - which is your only other alternative with Staroptions.  A floating view may have no water view at all.  So for your mom's only trip to Maui - I'd go for it.

Here is a resort map - bldg. 5 & 8 are the OF North buildings - I'd request a high floor in bldg. 8 for the best view.  

*You can make your request online on the dashboard - I'd in addition to Bldg. 8 and high floor, I'd mention it's for your 85 year old mom's one and only trip to Maui.


----------



## LobsterHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks Denise.  My question was actually about the OF deluxe studio units in the SOUTH property (I probably should have left out the part about my family staying in the North property, too much confusion)


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2016)

Will your mom be happy and feel safe being that far away from you?  I think that is probably a bigger issue.  For most moms - a 2 bdm. lock-off with her in one side and you in the other would probably be their preference over view.

Are OF Studios available?  They are hard to get!


----------



## LobsterHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

She is still very mobile and would feel safe.  She won't be out on the beach all day (if much at all), the view is VERY important for her.  

I already have the unit reserved, but was concerned that some reviews have said the view is not good from the corner deluxe units.  We have always stayed at the North property and am aware how much the OF views vary, but never really paid attention to what the views would be from the deluxe OF studio units in the South property.  If the view isn't that good, I will try and get her in the North w/us.


----------



## Hokulanui (Oct 4, 2016)

The ocean front units at the KORV South properties are absolutely amazing!  In my opinion, they are well worth the extra Staroptions.  You can see the sunset over the ocean.  I never tire of looking out at the water.    The ocean front balconies are slightly larger.  I like to read and relax on the balcony.  Plus I like the sound of the ocean.  If it was my mom, or if it was for me, I wouldnt hesitate to book an ocean front at the South Westin KORV if it was available.  Bless you for taking your mom to Hawaii.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2016)

The studios don't face the ocean, and the lanais are small, so it's an angled view - but still a very nice view.

I took this sunset picture from Bldg. 2 - Studio - OFD - facing north.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 5, 2016)

OFD studio layout.  The balcony is ~90sqft (~9x10ft)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 5, 2016)

B3 - 5th floor OFD studio - south towards BlackRock


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 5, 2016)

OFD studio


----------



## bizaro86 (Oct 5, 2016)

For a once in a lifetime trip, I think it would be worth it. It will be much better than what you get using staroptions otherwise. 

From a proximity point of view, I think I'd request building 2 for her and building 5 for you, given an 85 year old. It's really not that far, we stayed at WKORV and my parents were at the Sheraton Black Rock once, and walked back and forth all the time. (they're not 80s, however)


----------



## LobsterHunter (Oct 5, 2016)

Denise & David, thanks for the pics & floor plan!  Doesn't look like the lanai is any smaller then the lanai of the studio at the North property, but the view from both of your pics looks better then the view from the 1br OF units that we have been upgraded to at the North property on previous visits.  Going to keep the reservation for her & she is bringing her sister now based on the pics you shared!

Interesting tidbit: on prior visits, we were upgraded to OF units, but only if we were staying 7 nights w/a F/S/S check-in.  Seems like now you can book any # of days with any check-in day in an OF unit (if available)  at either property for the increased # of SO.  On a 12 night stay, we had to move from the upgraded OF unit to another unit for the other 5 nights because of the 1 week rule.  Either way, looks like the South units are definitely worth the extra SO if you can get the OF units.  Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 5, 2016)

That is correct - you can now reserve any number of nights, in the Oceanfront and Floating categories with Staroptions, at 8 mos., if available.



> Doesn't look like the lanai is any smaller then the lanai of the studio at the North property



One of the posts above said that the Oceanfront Lanais are larger, and I just wanted to clarify that the studios have small lanais.  (The IV, and OV, studios in the south phase actually don't have lanais AT ALL.)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 5, 2016)

The OFD studios balconies are larger than studios at WKORVN. 

As far as studios at the south resort -  only the OFC studios have better views than OFD studios.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 5, 2016)

Photos from OFD B2 north-side 5th floor (Aug 2015)
{forgot I can add via TapaTalk}











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 5, 2016)

WOW!  Truly fabulous pictures, Dave.

(Go GIANTS!)


----------



## LobsterHunter (Oct 5, 2016)

YES, thanks Dave!  Your pictures alone actually answered my initial question.  It is worth the extra SO's.  Thanks again.


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 5, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> Photos from OFD B2 north-side 5th floor (Aug 2015)
> {forgot I can add via TapaTalk}
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The photos from this summer that I eventually got working in the "view from the balcony" thread were the same corner, just up a floor.  

Definitely can't beat the view, other than OFC I guess.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 5, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> WOW!  Truly fabulous pictures, Dave.
> 
> (Go GIANTS!)



I am exhausted after that game 
Go Giants!
BELIEVEN

I can imagine Ruth with a big smile on her sweet face...


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 5, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> I am exhausted after that game
> Go Giants!
> BELIEVEN



No kidding - the torture continues!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 5, 2016)

LobsterHunter said:


> YES, thanks Dave!  Your pictures alone actually answered my initial question.  It is worth the extra SO's.  Thanks again.



My preference order for OFD studio would be B2-south, B3-north, B3-south, B2-north. I like B2 because of elevator, but the distance between the north side and WKORVN building (B5?) is too close (plus pirate pool noise).

With some staying at WKORVN - shoot for B2, much shorter distance - notice in map that B2-B3 distance is wide. this is why I prefer the south resort, seems more open.


----------



## tropical1 (Feb 21, 2017)

I was able to get a 1bedroom OFD using staroptions in October.  These are on the corners of the oceanfront buildings right?  I have only stayed in WKORVN. If I am assigned a first floor unit (I hope not but...) will there be obstacles in my view?  I did see someone had a bad first floor oceanview but I don't remember if it was OFD.  
David, I see your order of preference above for OFD studio would that be the same for the 1 bedroom?  I have been lucky with nice oceanviews on past trips but really want a good view this year because we are celebrating our 30 year wedding anniversary this year.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 21, 2017)

TROPICAL1 said:


> I was able to get a 1bedroom OFD using staroptions in October.  These are on the corners of the oceanfront buildings right?  I have only stayed in WKORVN. If I am assigned a first floor unit (I hope not but...) will there be obstacles in my view?  I did see someone had a bad first floor oceanview but I don't remember if it was OFD.
> David, I see your order of preference above for OFD studio would that be the same for the 1 bedroom?  I have been lucky with nice oceanviews on past trips but really want a good view this year because we are celebrating our 30 year wedding anniversary this year.



How do you know it is an OFD when using SOs?  Couldn't it be OFC? - same amount of SOs are used. Does it state OFD on your reservation confirmation?

OFD are the corner ones. Unless you are on 5-6 floors, there will be most likely some type of obstruction (aka Trees, but they have been severely cut over the last few years). The 1st floor could be an issue since it is less private (same with OFC), and over BBQs (on pool side).  However, there is still ocean view from all - you can tell by looking at building 2 and 3 in photos. The OFD studio is behind the OFD 1Bd (on corners) - the 1st balcony on side of buildings.

My preference is about the same with the 1Bd side - however, we prefer 5-6 floors and that hasn't been an issue because we are Owners, and I call 12 months in advance (and we do not go in high-season).

Family/friends and renters have stayed in our OFD studios over the last 10 years - no one has ever complained and all have nothing but good things to say. I have even follow-up with Renters (when I can) to see how their stay was - always great reviews - both the studio and resort. However, the lowest has been on 3rd floor.  Funny, how some people here have opinions about the OFD studio - yet, never stayed in one.  I would prefer the balcony to be straight-on like the OFC, but the OFD studio is superior to the OFC studio in both layout and size (and light).

As you are probably aware - location will be based on occupancy by Owners, and timestamp.  The lower the season, the more chance to have a higher floor. I have posted photos.

Congrats on 30th - and enjoy your anniversary.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2017)

When you make the reservation, it says OFD on the Villa finder if it's OFD, and the confirmation will also say OFD.  I posted examples in the other thread on this topic.

I have stayed in an OFD studio, I liked it, and I thought the view was nice, but I like to look directly at the ocean better.


----------



## tropical1 (Feb 21, 2017)

It did say on the villa finder and on the confirmation Oceanfront Deluxe 1 bedroom premium villa.  I did reserve right at 12:00 ET so I should have a good timestamp.  I am 3* and its off season so maybe I have a chance at something higher than 1st floor but of course you never know.
Thanks for responding and for anniversary wishes!


----------



## tropical1 (Oct 30, 2017)

We just came back from our stay at WKORV. We were confirmed in an oceanfront deluxe premium 1 bedroom (that was on the confirmation). However, we were placed in an oceanfront center 5th floor, building 3!  It was a fabulous villa/view!  I was really looking forward to that corner deluxe unit but I was so happy with our villa! We have been oceanfront at WKORVN a couple times and thoroughly enjoyed it but I see why most prefer oceanfront at WKORV.  We were able to enjoy sunsets and fireworks from the comfort of our lanai. We had a few cloudy/rainy days and one night was stormy. I think it was mentioned on another thread that the whole island lost power for several hours. 
We were celebrating our 30th anniversary from a perfect spot!


----------



## carpie99 (Nov 28, 2017)

If you don't have an OFD Studio but a regular studio there is no lanai at WKORV (South) correct?

The villa floorplans for studios don't show a lanai at all.


----------



## mauitraveler (Nov 28, 2017)

carpie99 said:


> If you don't have an OFD Studio but a regular studio there is no lanai at WKORV (South) correct?
> 
> The villa floorplans for studios don't show a lanai at all.


The regular studios have a Juliette balcony, but the OFC and OFD villas have a lanai.  CJ


----------



## carpie99 (Nov 28, 2017)

mauitraveler said:


> The regular studios have a Juliette balcony, but the OFC and OFD villas have a lanai.  CJ



Thanks ... there were no oceanfront at either resort so I booked a North Studio just to make sure there was a balcony.


----------



## mauitraveler (Nov 28, 2017)

carpie99 said:


> Thanks ... there were no oceanfront at either resort so I booked a North Studio just to make sure there was a balcony.


Good choice.  Enjoy your trip to Maui!  CJ


----------



## carpie99 (Dec 11, 2017)

Just swapped my North studio in April from floating view to oceanfront ... fingers crossed for a high floor to make the extra star options worth it.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 5, 2018)

@Lansdowne
@Jayco29D 

Re: responses about OFD studio...
Bump


----------



## chemteach (Feb 10, 2018)

Is the layout of an ocean front deluxe one bedroom the same as the layout of a premium 1 bedroom?  Why are they called "deluxe" at WKORV?  Trying to figure out future vacations.  .


----------



## cindylou (Feb 10, 2018)

The main layout is the same, but the deluxe has a very long and large hallway before reaching the kitchen. It's a pretty useless hallway except for storing shoes and grocery bags and water toys.  Additionally, the deluxe is a corner unit so the lanai has a 270 degree view of the ocean and the resort or park.  Because it's a corner unit, there are windows behind the couch and dining room table, allowing for two walls of light.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 10, 2018)

The floor plans have been publish.
The above poster is incorrect about the 1Bd layout between Dlx and Prem OF layouts - not the same. The Dlx is more square and larger with windows on sides resulting in a panoramic view from inside (and better light). The balcony also lets you see back to the resort (pool) and mountains.   Effectively - a 270 degree view... This is why the OFD has a disproportionately higher MF/SqFt.

If you are trying to get in via a SO exchange - I do not think you get to choose between OFD and OFC.

We find very good use of the hallway leading into the villa (beach chairs, umbrellas, beach and snorkel stuff. Also, created a living area that seems very separate as there is no view of the front door/entry area based on the L-shape). Also, there is a design layout as why there is a hallway leading to main living area for the OFD as the villa is on corner (thus the L-shape- there would be no physical way to get to this area as it is between the studio and bathroom. The OFC does not suffer from this.

The true waste of space is the bathrooms IMO

I  have posted photos and videos of the 1Bd side of the OFD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cindylou (Feb 14, 2018)

chemteach and DavidnRobin: I apologize for my lack of specificity. I'm a longtime inconsistent lurker and first time poster.  I should have qualified my post with "in my opinion" and "at the macro level" and "a quick but incomplete response would be" because I was at the airport on my way to WKORV and excited to be able to answer a question (at the big picture level) asked only 10 minutes earlier, since we own 2 OFDs and 2 OFCs.  We bought the OFC after experiencing the high MFs for the OFD and being somewhat disgruntled at paying almost $1000 more in MFs for what, in our opinion, amounts to a long useless hallway, since the MFs are based on square footage, not necessarily the 270 degree view inside and out or extra windows on one wall. That said, when we're using the OFD we love it, and conveniently forget about the higher MFs.  When we are paying the MFs, I'm not a fan of the OFD vs OFC.  Usually we stay in the OFD for 2 weeks, then move to the OFC, which then feels slightly darker and cramped, for reasons described above.  But either way, we are spoiled with first world problems.  Both OFC and OFD have their pros and cons. Mostly pros for both. 

DavidnRobin: I could not find the floorpans for OFC and OFD here on TUG. Did I miss them?  I see a few generic floorpans on the WKORV Vistana website, but nothing for the OFD that highlights the differences that you mentioned above. 

Additionally, I'd like to thank DeniseM, DavidnRobin, and others who provided 100% of our education on timeshare resales, 11 years ago.  We had purchased Falcon Point in Avon, CO in 1997 from the developer when we were young and stupid, upgraded to Lakeside Terrace a few years later, paid a fee to join SVN, traded it in to get to Maui multiple years, got tired of island views, decided to buy, almost bought from the developer, found Mark Mullen in Lahaina, stayed up all night reading TUG, then bought our first WKORV resale in 2007.  Since then we've purchased 3 more, plus 3 more Lakeside Terrace for extra SOs.  All resale. You TUGgers have saved us big bucks.  Mahalo!


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 14, 2021)

DavidnRobin said:


> OFD studio layout.  The balcony is ~90sqft (~9x10ft)


Resurrecting this old thread to ask if this is the layout my guest can expect for her ocean view deluxe unit? 
This floor plan is not on the Vistana website at all.

From what I gather here on TUG this “ocean view deluxe” will be in building 4 right behind the deluxe 1 bedroom portion of the lockoff, southwest corner of the building, as there are only 6 of these (the other 3 corners of that building being the 18 island view deluxe). Do these OV actually have a balcony or are they the stupid “Juliet” balconies in this building? Just want to advise her whether there will be an outside sitting area for her or not. Can’t find a definite answer.


----------



## zentraveler (Nov 14, 2021)

I think I stayed in building 4, floor 3, southeast corner this past August.  Mine had a full, lovely balcony; a big benefit rather than a Juliette balcony. I don't know about the southwest corner but suspect it would be the same. Southwest will look more towards the local beach and parking.

[edited for unit location.]


----------



## rcv82 (Nov 14, 2021)

alexadeparis said:


> Resurrecting this old thread to ask if this is the layout my guest can expect for her ocean view deluxe unit?
> This floor plan is not on the Vistana website at all.
> 
> From what I gather here on TUG this “ocean view deluxe” will be in building 4 right behind the deluxe 1 bedroom portion of the lockoff, southwest corner of the building, as there are only 6 of these (the other 3 corners of that building being the 18 island view deluxe). Do these OV actually have a balcony or are they the stupid “Juliet” balconies in this building? Just want to advise her whether there will be an outside sitting area for her or not. Can’t find a definite answer.



It doesn’t get mentioned a lot on here, but the rooms on BOTH end caps of building 4 are identical to the OF end caps of buildings 2 and 3. So the deluxe studios there do have a balcony. As do the center studios on the end caps. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 14, 2021)

rcv82 said:


> It doesn’t get mentioned a lot on here, but the rooms on BOTH end caps of building 4 are identical to the OF end caps of buildings 2 and 3. So the deluxe studios there do have a balcony. As do the center studios on the end caps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 14, 2021)

Ok one more question, this floor plan in the thread does NOT show a sofa bed, but the confirmation says 4 maximum. Is there a sofa bed in these?


----------



## rcv82 (Nov 14, 2021)

alexadeparis said:


> Ok one more question, this floor plan in the thread does NOT show a sofa bed, but the confirmation says 4 maximum. Is there a sofa bed in these?



Yes. The floor plan drawing is incorrect. See the picture in post #10 above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily28 (Nov 15, 2021)

i just book a 1 bedroom ocean view deluxe premium unit at wkov.  will this be at building 4?  would a ocean view premium 1 bedroom at the north property have better view than the ocean view deluxe 1 bedroom?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 15, 2021)

Ocean view and ocean front are different views. An ocean view reservation may be in building 2, 3 or 4.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## rcv82 (Nov 15, 2021)

If the reservation is labeled as a “deluxe” ocean view rooms, those rooms are only in bldg 4. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 15, 2021)

I so want to visit with Sayed at advantagevacation.com to talk to him about buying that oceanfront view in the south towers.  It's something I feel we should just do, go for it, get the two units as back-to-back weeks, one bedroom premium and the studio the second week.  I know there will be extreme competition for booking those weeks during whale season.  That would be the only season we would want to stay there.  

What is your experience with reserving that owned view during whale season, owners of South Towers oceanfront?

We need to replace our Hono Koa weeks anyway because the end of the timeshare is nearing, and the fees are actually so high, and now that Rick's stepmom is gone and doesn't go anymore, we don't really need a 2 bedroom (at $2,250 per week!).  We are not giving up our weeks there, we just know we are near the end.  

We stay on Maui 5-6 weeks during whale season.  This could be our answer for being oceanfront.  

I personally love the Westin quality.  It's what I want to own, and Rick told me I could do what I want, as long as I get rid of some others (like every Wyndham we own because there is nothing on Maui).


----------



## zentraveler (Nov 15, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I so want to visit with Sayed at advantagevacation.com to talk to him about buying that oceanfront view in the south towers.  It's something I feel we should just do, go for it, get the two units as back-to-back weeks, one bedroom premium and the studio the second week.  I know there will be extreme competition for booking those weeks during whale season.  That would be the only season we would want to stay there.
> 
> What is your experience with reserving that owned view during whale season, owners of South Towers oceanfront?
> 
> ...



If it were me I would do the first week in the studio and the second in the one bedroom premium  . I have found over the years that I am much happier with my studio/lesser accommodation that way  .


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 15, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> If it were me I would do the first week in the studio and the second in the one bedroom premium  . I have found over the years that I am much happier with my studio/lesser accommodation that way  .


Good point!


----------



## rcv82 (Nov 15, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What is your experience with reserving that owned view during whale season, owners of South Towers?



My experience is that If you reserve at midnight Eastern a year out you are likely to not have an issue in January. In February you are likely to be successful, but it’s not a sure thing. Be a couple seconds late and you will likely be out of luck, with a small chance that someone abandons a reservation a few minute later and you get lucky at the second try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Nov 16, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I so want to visit with Sayed at advantagevacation.com to talk to him about buying that oceanfront view in the south towers.  It's something I feel we should just do, go for it, get the two units as back-to-back weeks, one bedroom premium and the studio the second week.  I know there will be extreme competition for booking those weeks during whale season.  That would be the only season we would want to stay there.
> 
> What is your experience with reserving that owned view during whale season, owners of South Towers oceanfront?
> 
> ...


If you keep using the word Towers to describe WKOR then I think you should be banned from purchasing


----------



## divenski (Dec 8, 2021)

A side question is, when a 2-bdrm unit at WKORV is split into the 1-bdrm and the LO and both are used sequentially, ie for a two week stay, do you have to check out at 10 am from the first week and check in at 4 pm for the second week? Or does the front desk work with you to avoid any dead time where you don't have a room for up to six hours? Thanks.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 8, 2021)

divenski said:


> A side question is, when a 2-bdrm unit at WKORV is split into the 1-bdrm and the LO and both are used sequentially, ie for a two week stay, do you have to check out at 10 am from the first week and check in at 4 pm for the second week? Or does the front desk work with you to avoid any dead time where you don't have a room for up to six hours? Thanks.



Yes. In most cases you will not be able to check in to the second week until it is ready, typically at 4pm. They will of course store your perishables in the refrigerator and your luggage, etc.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry M. (Dec 8, 2021)

The split is treated like two independent reservations. They don't have to be used sequentially, if you don't want to. If you do reserve consecutive weeks, you check out of one unit and check into the other unit subject to normal check-out and check-in times. The units will not necessarily be next to each other. You could end up in a unit clear across the resort. As Ken555 mentioned, they will store your things so you don't have to wait at the resort the whole time. Your refrigerated items will be put in one of the gray or black containers you see when you check in, and the container will be put in a cooler. Think arriving early at the resort with a Costco run that needs to be stored until you get your room.


----------



## chemteach (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm sure this has been asked elsewhere, but wasn't sure how to search for it.  I'm wondering what the difference is between oceanfront and oceanfront deluxe at WKORV (south).  On Vistana's site, they only describe the studio, 1 bedroom, and 2 bedroom units.  (They don't even mention that oceanfront units have lanais on the studio side, whereas the non-oceanfront units don't have lanais on the studio side according to all the posts here.)  Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 9, 2021)

Oceanfront Deluxe is on the front corner SIDE of the building - in the pink location numbered 26 or 27 on this map:


----------



## chemteach (Dec 9, 2021)

Thank you for the quick response!  That definitely looks like it's worth an extra 30,000ish staroptions to have the guarantee of being so close to the ocean for the view.  Do the lower floor views get blocked by trees?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 9, 2021)

I would try for the regular Oceanfront Studio (doesn't say deluxe) if available, because it is in the front of the building with a direct ocean view - not on the corner. There are trees at the lower level.

This is how it is labeled: *Oceanfront Studio Premium Villa*

The corner unit is labeled: *Oceanfront Deluxe Studio Premium Villa*


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 9, 2021)

Here is a sample view from the OFD corner studio - it was taken toward the front corner of the lanai and the ocean - probably floor 5. 
If you look straight forward from the lanai, you see a long side view of the ocean/beach, the front pool, and the building across the pool, but still a very nice view.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 9, 2021)

Floor 1 in B2 OFD (corner) 1Bd side












Just awful… LOL
Seriously though - the trees (w brutal thorns) have pretty much been removed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chemteach (Dec 9, 2021)

Wow - those are amazing views!


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 24, 2022)

Where would ocean*view* deluxe be in the map on post 55? I read building 4, but can't recall which units?

If an Owner of WKORV oceanview (2br premium) were to reserve a 1br premium *deluxe* ocean*view* today for check in May 8, would the Owner get the deluxe unit? If not, what would they likely get?


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 24, 2022)

HudsHut said:


> Where would ocean*view* deluxe be in the map on post 55? I read building 4, but can't recall which units?
> 
> If an Owner were to reserve a 1br premium *deluxe* ocean*view* today for check in May 8, would the Owner get the deluxe unit? If not, what would they likely get?



I believe they are only on the north side of building 4. You can see the longer balcony there, toward building 1. I had the sixth floor unit there on my first visit to the resort long ago, and I thought it was great. I expect there won’t be any view to speak of on the first or even second floors, but I could be wrong.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 24, 2022)

In the map above (DeniseM's post #55), aren't the Oceanview Studios with balconies the 4x05 units in the most southern part of the building? The 1BR would be 4x03. The yellow part of building 4 is what is considered Oveanview, and the Deluxe units are the corner ones. All doors would be considered OV Deluxe. It looks like they consider 4x00 and 4x01 OV too, even though they point straight to the south. I guess they're just like the other OV in bldg. 3 in that respect.


----------



## rcv82 (Jan 24, 2022)

Henry M. said:


> In the map above (DeniseM's post #55), aren't the Oceanview Studios with balconies the 4x05 units in the most southern part of the building? The 1BR would be 4x03. The yellow part of building 4 is what is considered Oveanview, and the Deluxe units are the corner ones. All doors would be considered OV Deluxe. It looks like they consider 4x00 and 4x01 OV too, even though they point straight to the south. I guess they're just like the other OV in bldg. 3 in that respect.



Those center rooms on building 4 end caps also have large lanais (including studio) just like the oceanfront centers. I don’t know that there is anyway to know that you are getting one of these center rooms when booking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 24, 2022)

HudsHut said:


> Where would ocean*view* deluxe be in the map on post 55? I read building 4, but can't recall which units?
> 
> If an Owner of WKORV oceanview (2br premium) were to reserve a 1br premium *deluxe* ocean*view* today for check in May 8, would the Owner get the deluxe unit? If not, what would they likely get?



Hope I understand correctly…
Being an owner of WKORV OV doesn’t matter - for May 8th you are making a SO reservation.

To the question - if you were to reserve a 1Bd deluxe (corner) ‘ocean view’ using SOs - that is what you will get (unless upgraded?). I did not see this listed - so perhaps you grabbed already.

These villas are in B4 - top NW corner overlooking pool - or top (2-3 floors?) on SW corner. These villas are not bad - great light due to corner window. Huge balcony - nice layout except bathroom is too big. Will have some water view - depending.
We own deluxe OF.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 27, 2022)

Thank you @Ken555 @Henry M. @rcv82 @DavidnRobin

Yes, my friend reserved the
Villa Type: 1 Bedroom Premium Villa, Deluxe, Oceanview
for May 8, 2022

Since it was a StarOptions reservation, I was unsure whether the "deluxe, oceanview" view type be honored,

I understand from the map and the discussion here that it will be in Building 4, room 4x03.
This thread, and the helpful Owners here, are a great resource!
Thanks, again, for your help. I very much appreciate it.


----------



## lily28 (Jan 27, 2022)

i also book deluxe ocean view 1 bedroom for july using staroptions.  hopefully it will be honored


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 27, 2022)

lily28 said:


> i also book deluxe ocean view 1 bedroom for july using staroptions. hopefully it will be honored



I don’t understand the concern. When has Vistana not honored a reservation and view? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lily28 (Jan 28, 2022)

in the past, when we book stay using staroptions, we never know what type of room we end up at as understandably owners get preference esp during busy time like summer.  this year for the first time we can book specific view using staroptions.  so i will see whether i will indeed get the deluxe ocean view and not get bump by owners who has priority in room preference


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 28, 2022)

lily28 said:


> in the past, when we book stay using staroptions, we never know what type of room we end up at as understandably owners get preference esp during busy time like summer.  this year for the first time we can book specific view using staroptions.  so i will see whether i will indeed get the deluxe ocean view and not get bump by owners who has priority in room preference


My understanding (as an owner there for 12 years) is that units are allocated _within each category_ on the basis of timestamp. There are very few OVD units, six I believe, and you would be competing for those six units based on reservation time, not ownership (owners of those units should have reserved >8 months in advance and would beat you out for the top floor unit based on an earlier timestamp).


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 28, 2022)

lily28 said:


> in the past, when we book stay using staroptions, we never know what type of room we end up at as understandably owners get preference esp during busy time like summer. this year for the first time we can book specific view using staroptions. so i will see whether i will indeed get the deluxe ocean view and not get bump by owners who has priority in room preference



What you describe is the way it’s been since forever when booking via StarOptions. They recently added the ability to reserve by view type, so while there is little feedback on it to date I find it highly unlikely they would not honor the reservation view type selected. While previously you had no ability to insist on the view type selected, as there was none, now you do. So, once again, I don’t understand the concern.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## echino (Jan 28, 2022)

Ken555 said:


> What you describe is the way it’s been since forever when booking via StarOptions. They recently added the ability to reserve by view type, so while there is little feedback on it to date I find it highly unlikely they would not honor the reservation view type selected. While previously you had no ability to insist on the view type selected, as there was none, now you do. So, once again, I don’t understand the concern.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



The reservation process has not changed on the back end. What changed is just now the room type is displayed on the reservation, while previously it was hidden. You could still go on marriott.com and figure out what room type you had reserved, it just wasn't displayed on Vistana reservation. On the back end all reservations had always been assigned a room type, and that has not changed.

I don't know whether it's now changed that they have to honor the room type if booked using StarOptions. I suspect it has not changed either - it was honored before, and it looks like it's going to be honored in the future as well.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 28, 2022)

echino said:


> The reservation process has not changed on the back end. What changed is just now the room type is displayed on the reservation, while previously it was hidden. You could still go on marriott.com and figure out what room type you had reserved, it just wasn't displayed on Vistana reservation. On the back end all reservations had always been assigned a room type, and that has not changed.
> 
> I don't know whether it's now changed that they have to honor the room type if booked using StarOptions. I suspect it has not changed either - it was honored before, and it looks like it's going to be honored in the future as well.



In the 17 years I’ve owned, I have never been able to see my unit number at Marriott (or Starwood) for my timeshare reservation prior to checkin. And after checkin, on occasion it would display in my account…but not always.

To me, the change is that now we can specifically reserve a view type at Vistana. I just don’t get the concern… if they weren’t going to honor it, why list it? Your assumption that it’s always been there but wasn’t available to us somehow impacts how it’s done now is a stretch.

If you aren’t aware of my history on TUG, I very very very rarely defend Vistana but this time I am because it’s such a new change that none of us really know how it works and until then I’m giving them the benefit of the doubt. I’m certainly not worrying about it…and I’m considering booking a specific view type reservation at this resort myself. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## echino (Jan 28, 2022)

Ken555 said:


> In the 17 years I’ve owned, I have never been able to see my unit number at Marriott (or Starwood) for my timeshare reservation prior to checkin. And after checkin, on occasion it would display in my account…but not always.
> 
> To me, the change is that now we can specifically reserve a view type at Vistana. I just don’t get the concern… if they weren’t going to honor it, why list it? Your assumption that it’s always been there but wasn’t available to us somehow impacts how it’s done now is a stretch.
> 
> ...



Previously, when you booked using StarOptions, you didn't know what unit type / view you were booking, but if you had your Bonvoy number on file with Vistana, then your reservation would automatically appear in your Bonvoy account on marriott.com, and you could go there and see unit type / view that was actually booked. It's been honored. Not the unit number, just unit type / view. If you didn't have your Bonvoy number on file with Vistana, you could find out the Marriott reservation number, then add it, and again you could then see what you had booked.

My point is while you now see what you are booking with StarOptions, the back end did not change. It's still booked the same way it had been booked before. Yes, certainly a positive development with Vistana, in that now you can see what you are booking using StarOptions.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Jan 28, 2022)

They are probably listing it now ahead of making the necessary changes to charge a premium for the Deluxe 'upgrade' once the Vistana/Marriott plans are finalized.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 28, 2022)

echino said:


> Previously, when you booked using StarOptions, you didn't know what unit type / view you were booking, but if you had your Bonvoy number on file with Vistana, then your reservation would automatically appear in your Bonvoy account on marriott.com, and you could go there and see unit type / view that was actually booked. It's been honored. Not the unit number, just unit type / view. If you didn't have your Bonvoy number on file with Vistana, you could find out the Marriott reservation number, then add it, and again you could then see what you had booked.
> 
> My point is while you now see what you are booking with StarOptions, the back end did not change. It's still booked the same way it had been booked before. Yes, certainly a positive development with Vistana, in that now you can see what you are booking using StarOptions.



I understood your point, and I saw comments about it showing up in advance in the past but IIRC it never worked for me. I participated in those threads years ago, too. It was inconsistent behavior and we all sort of wrote it off due to other IT related issues we collectively experienced with them. 

But, how do you know nothing changed on the back end? Based on your posts I thought you were making an assumption. Do you have other insight into exactly how this is handled to make such a definitive statement?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 28, 2022)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> They are probably listing it now ahead of making the necessary changes to charge a premium for the Deluxe 'upgrade' once the Vistana/Marriott plans are finalized.



This has been previously mentioned in this, or another, thread. I agree…and it doesn’t change the point of the only issue which I originally responded to…that there should be concern and worry that they won’t honor a booked view.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## echino (Jan 28, 2022)

Ken555 said:


> I understood your point, and I saw comments about it showing up in advance in the past but IIRC it never worked for me. I participated in those threads years ago, too. It was inconsistent behavior and we all sort of wrote it off due to other IT related issues we collectively experienced with them.
> 
> But, how do you know nothing changed on the back end? Based on your posts I thought you were making an assumption. Do you have other insight into exactly how this is handled to make such a definitive statement?
> 
> ...



Yes, just making an assumption that "nothing" changed on the back end. But one thing has definitely not changed - that all reservations are assigned a unit type / view at booking.

The only change was how the reservation is displayed by Vistana. That change may be erroneously interpreted as StarOptions reservations had not been assigned a unit type / view before, but now they are assigned. That's incorrect. All reservations had been assigned a unit type / view before, and that did not change.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 28, 2022)

echino said:


> Yes, just making an assumption that "nothing" changed on the back end. But one thing has definitely not changed - that all reservations are assigned a unit type / view at booking.
> 
> The only change was how the reservation is displayed by Vistana. That change may be erroneously interpreted as StarOptions reservations had not been assigned a unit type / view before, but now they are assigned. That's incorrect. All reservations had been assigned a unit type / view before, and that did not change.



Ok, but I have to say… not knowing that they always assigned a view type in past years had no impact on my reservation or checkin process. And many times when I was assigned an island view they were able to move me to an ocean view. I was always told all StarOptions reservations were assigned an island view and that when they assigned rooms they would move SO reservations to the best available based on the priority criteria we all know. 

So… how does it matter if they actually assigned us to a view type previously? The big change is that they have now enabled us to select which view type we are reserving, so…again…if we are able to select a view type then I would hold them to honoring it. I really don’t care how they handled this previously, since I couldn’t and wasn’t entitled to having a guaranteed view type. Now I can, so I will. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lily28 (Jan 28, 2022)

i booked a reservation for late november stay using staroptions last july before i could book specific view. in my bonvoy account, i then saw it mentioned ocean view which i was really happy.  but 1 month before checkin, the view change to island view. 
i never receive confirmation email but i can see the reservation w the deluxe ocean view listed at the marriott account.  i better call next monday to ask for the confirmation email with the specific view listed


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Jan 28, 2022)

lily28 said:


> i booked a reservation for late november stay using staroptions last july before i could book specific view. in my bonvoy account, i then saw it mentioned ocean view which i was really happy.  but 1 month before checkin, the view change to island view.
> i never receive confirmation email but i can see the reservation w the deluxe ocean view listed at the marriott account.  i better call next monday to ask for the confirmation email with the specific view listed


Did you end up in IV?


----------



## lily28 (Jan 28, 2022)

yes.  island view.  it was the week after thanksgiving.  since i booked only 4 months before arrival, i was surprise to see ocean view initially but though it was due to slow season.  when i saw it changed to island view in late october, i figured they gave ocean view to owner who had preference


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 30, 2022)

lily28 said:


> i booked a reservation for late november stay using staroptions last july before i could book specific view. in my bonvoy account, i then saw it mentioned ocean view which i was really happy. but 1 month before checkin, the view change to island view.
> i never receive confirmation email but i can see the reservation w the deluxe ocean view listed at the marriott account. i better call next monday to ask for the confirmation email with the specific view listed



Never received a reservation confirmation by email?
You just showed up without email confirmation and just trusted what was on your BonVoy account?

I have always (15 years over 5 different resorts) received a confirmation right after making reservation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 30, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> Never received a reservation confirmation by email?
> You just showed up without email confirmation and just trusted what was on your BonVoy account?
> 
> I have always (15 years over 5 different resorts) received a confirmation right after making reservation.
> ...


Perhaps they meant to say "i never receive*d a *confirmation email" as it relate to this one reservation. Not for every reservation they ever made.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 30, 2022)

lily28 said:


> i booked a reservation for late november stay using staroptions last july before i could book specific view. in my bonvoy account, i then saw it mentioned ocean view which i was really happy.  but 1 month before checkin, the view change to island view.
> i never receive confirmation email but i can see the reservation w the deluxe ocean view listed at the marriott account.  i better call next monday to ask for the confirmation email with the specific view listed


You can resend the confirmation from your Vistana account. There is no need to call. Also make sure you have the correct email address setup in your Vistana.com profile.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Jan 30, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> You can resend the confirmation from your Vistana account. There is no need to call. Also make sure you have the correct email address setup in your Vistana.com profile.


Yes, and you can send that requested confirmation to any email you specify at the time of the request.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 30, 2022)

I would rather book oceanfront with less days and pay the extra SO's. Well worth it.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Jan 30, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> I would rather book oceanfront with less days and pay the extra SO's. Well worth it.


Don't you mean or not and? You don't have to pay the extra SO if you book less days? You can get 6 days OF for the price of 7 days IV.


----------



## jsonline (Feb 20, 2022)

Longtime reader, first time poster - such a great site!  This post is in response to the latest incarnation of the thread re: view selections for SO bookings.  I booked a recent "Ocean View" Studio at WKORV-North on StarOptions for a stay 2/13 - 2/18, and the view was honored.  However, I was initially put in what technically is an OV room per the deed classification (7168), but faced the the greenery blocking the towel booth by the pool.  I went back to the front desk and they confirmed that OV was indeed attached to the reservation.  Also - thankfully! - they agreed that calling 7168 "Ocean View" was a stretch and moved me to 7379, which looks over the park for a true ocean view.  I'd agree with past posts that the view classification is a prelude to MVC tiering points for exchanges, but in the meantime, it adds a nice enhancement for reservations.  

P.S. The trip was fantastic: I saw a ton of whales, swam with a sea turtle, did sunset at Fleetwood's, drove a convertible, and hiked the Haleakala crater over a full 5 days.  

P.P.S. Thanks to everyone in this forum for the excellent knowledge.  I bought my SDO & WKV ~20 years ago from the developer and I wish I had known about TUG then.  I take solace, though, that the resale market was nascent in '01 for SDO and I got a solid pre-construction price in '04 for WKV.  Regardless, I've definitely made the most of the units.  Glad to see so many of you taking great trips too!


----------

